# Access Zugriff, DB auf Server, Applet



## Gast (6. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

möchte mit meinem Applet auf eine DB zugreifen die auf dem Server liegt auf dem auch das Applet und die html liegt.

Krieg das aber nicht auf die Reihe.

Für die Connection kann ich ja entweder einen ODBC - Namen angeben, oder einen Pfad + Dateinamen

Variante 1: OBDC - Namen:
--------------------------------


```
String database = "jdbc:odbc:TestDB;
```

Problem: Er sucht in den lokalen ODBC - Namen des jeweiligen Clients und nicht auf dem Server.

Variante 2: Pfadangabe:
----------------------------


```
String database = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver(*.mdb)};DBQ=http//:...Test.mdb";
```

Findet die DB aber auch nicht.
Pfadangabe wie "C:\....Test.mdb" macht ja keinen Sinn weil er dann wieder lokal auf dem Client suchen würde...




Wie bringe ich ihm denn nun bei das er auf dem Server die DB nimmt?


----------



## bronks (6. Nov 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Wie bringe ich ihm denn nun bei das er auf dem Server die DB nimmt?


Mit einem Applet leider garnicht. Dafür mußt Du eine andere DB nehmen. 

Hast Du vor, Dein Applet ins Internet zu stellen?


----------



## Gast (7. Nov 2006)

Ja, läuft schon auf einem Server.
Hab das mit signieren gemacht.

Zur Zeit greift es auf eine DB zu die auf einem Netzwerklaufwerk liegt. Das sollte aber eher eine vorläufige Lösung sein!

Desweiteren ließt das Applet Einstellungen aus einer ini Dateie vom Server, das geht schon wunderbar. Fehlt halt nur noch die DB.

Hab da mal irgendwas von RMI gehört..., vielleicht geht das damit.

Servlet wollte ich auch nicht nehmen. Kenn ich mich nicht so aus mit und hab wohl keine Zeit mehr dazu.


----------



## bronks (7. Nov 2006)

Mit RMI geht das. Hier ein bissl Literatur dazu: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/javainsel18_000.htm#Xxx999378

Du solltest m.E. aber eher schaun, daß Du von ODBC und der AccessDatei wegkommst, was der einfachere weg sein dürfte. Du bekommst hervorragende Datenbanken für € 0,00 z.B.: Postgres oder Apache Derby


----------



## Gast (7. Nov 2006)

na jetzt weis ich wonach ich googlen kann 

also hab ich ja doch was zu tun auf arbeit...


----------

